# Hadley Hubs Factory Tour



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I stopped by Hadley cause I thought I had a problem with my rear hub (I didn't)

Said Hello to Sue Hadley (she is always so nice when talking with her on phone)

I told Mike Hadley about a little problem I was having and he took my hub and rebuilt it on the spot (he was even leaving on vacation the next day). I was blown away by the customer service.

*Bottom Line: I will never ride a bike without Hadley Hubs on it*

Here is Mike and how they start out making stuff ...Love this company every time I deal with them.....another customer service thumbs up....before going to Whistler, I messed up some bearing riding a river in Redding and the NorthShore (they need to get water off the trail instead of just following down the trail). I shipped it one night they got it in morning and then shipped it back the next day. I was without my rims 1 full day (just insane-Highly recommend them)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

more............Love the red


----------



## SamGill (Apr 30, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> more............


Where???


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

more what?

cool it would be nice to have enough $ for new hubs


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ridefreeride said:


> more what?
> 
> cool it would be nice to have enough $ for new hubs


yep buy cheaper hubs and then replace it, and then replace them again......My Hadley Hubs been going strong for over 7 years. think about the price and divide by 7 heck divide by 10 years because I will still ride these for 3 more years and I am 220 with gear jumping stuff all the time like this.

Bottom line: Hadley Hubs last a long time and in the long run they are cheaper then those discounted other hubs after you replace them a few times and not worth the headache either.....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Very cool. I wish I still had my Hadley hubs.

My Ringles are okay...


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Totally top notch stuff with Hadley. US made too.

I have only dealt with them on the phone, and they got me what I needed fast at no cost. Between that and the serviceability of their products and how they perform, no need to consider anything else. Those are products that you keep from bike to bike because they're just too nice to part with. I have an extra wheel that I can't use right now that is a 150mm Hadley. I COULD sell it for quite a bit...but I won't. I'll need a 150mm wheel at some point, and that's going to be it. You really don't see many of those being sold used for a reason...


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Does Hadley have a website?


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I gotta say bob, this is one of the most useful threads I've seen from you.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, I'd love to have those hubs but they're a little out of my price range. Seems like they're definitely worth what they cost though.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

where is the marzocchi factory tour thread?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Does Hadley have a website?


Nope...they are thinking of it


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

spcarter said:


> Yea, I'd love to have those hubs but they're a little out of my price range. Seems like they're definitely worth what they cost though.


read my post above to this subject...they are actually cheaper in the long run...

BUY USA BUY HADLY


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I stopped by Hadley cause I thought I had a problem with my rear hub (I didn't)


Why did you think you had a problem???.....please extrapolate.

FWIW I'm a huge Hadley fan...had one for 4 years with ZERO maintenance and ZERO problems. To me, that's a must-have product. Just curious what problem you (thought) were having.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Why did you think you had a problem???.....please extrapolate.
> 
> FWIW I'm a huge Hadley fan...had one for 4 years with ZERO maintenance and ZERO problems. To me, that's a must-have product. Just curious what problem you (thought) were having.


I bought a new M-3 , a large to replace my medium... I don't know if is powdercoater otr what but my rear end is just chattering like something is real loose


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I bought a new M-3 , a large to replace my medium... I don't know if is powdercoater otr what but my rear end is just chattering like something is real loose


So did Hadley fix something? Or was it the Intense rear end or the powdercoater? I'd like to know because I've owned both.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice stuff!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Khemical said:


> So did Hadley fix something? Or was it the Intense rear end or the powdercoater? I'd like to know because I've owned both.


still have problem and can't find it......if I was a betting man I would blame powdercoaters(not powdercoaters that Intense uses)

I will find out this week......tomorrow I try another rim. If that doesn't stop the loose feel then I will try replacing rear triangle(I still have medium M-3)...just eliminating where it came from

Powdercoaters didn't tape off rear or bearing holes....then sanded away powdercoating...I think they did too much....we will see....Just have not had enought time because I have been riding a lot on trips this summer and been very busy....


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Mr. Hadley is giving you quite the stare down in that picture

gotta love your small local machine shop companies, their layout looks just like a shop I used to work at, they employ a lot of good guys, that you would probably meet out riding.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I bought a new M-3 , a large to replace my medium... I don't know if is powdercoater otr what but my rear end is just chattering like something is real loose


It's probually the marbell we put down your seat tube last summer. Figured it start rattling sooner or later!


----------



## highroller (Apr 26, 2004)

did they make you empty your pockets on the way out?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> *Bottom Line: I will never ride a bike without Hadley Hubs on it*


You sure do like to make absolute statements...how is that working out for you? :thumbsup:

Thanks for the pics from the tour!


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

cool, thanks for posting that!

does hadley produce sth besides mtb hubs?

thanks


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

*Excellent CS from Hadley*

Just got off the phone w/Sue from Hadley. She was friendly and knowledgeable as usual, and is sending out the parts I need to rebuild my 4 year old rear hub... *completely free of charge.*

Once in a while you come across a company that puts out a top notch product, and then stands behind it exceeding all expectations.

Hadley is definitely on that short list.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I bought a new M-3 , a large to replace my medium... I don't know if is powdercoater otr what but my rear end is just chattering like something is real loose


My Commencal developed a chatter part of the way through the year and I checked the hub, bearings, frame, spokes, rims and couldn't find anything. Then I realized that it only happened in lower gears. I had bent my derailleur hanger at when I was in a low gear the derailleur was hitting the spokes.

That may not be what happened to you, but just some advice to look in places you didn't expect. I didn't think a bent hanger would cause a metal tinking noise, but it did in a round about way.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

Hadleys rock and the company takes care of their customers.

Once you buy a Hadley you are hooked. The engagement is sweet, no drag, and they last forever. I have a 7 year old Hadley front hub. Have a 5 year old rear that has lasted bike after bike and rim after rim. Thanks for the virtual tour!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> You sure do like to make absolute statements...how is that working out for you? :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for the pics from the tour!


I am back at 205 /....still recovering and trying to get mt drops and jumping back in order


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

highroller said:


> did they make you empty your pockets on the way out?


nah....but I love those red hubs


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nah....but I love those red hubs


I love GOLD! I have a set of the blue ones laced to a set of baby blue powdercoated 823's, they are BEAUTIFUL! The red would look sick on that Intense of yours though :thumbsup:


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

I love companies which actually make stuff rather than just branding someone elses work. Great post, thanks!


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

How does a Hadley work out cheaper than say, a Hope? Pro2s are probably half the price and Hope have just as good customer service.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

They're cheaper because you don't need to replace the wimpy leaf springs and pawls that break in the Hopes all the damn time.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Pro2 is not that much cheaper than Hadley.

On Jenson, the Hadley rear runs for 269. The Hope Pro2 rear runs for 239.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

I would take the Hadleys over the Pro IIs. Weight isn't everything, especially that small of a difference. I've been trying out some Hadleys for a review for months, and I am really, REALLY impressed with them. Its not that they are particularly ground breaking in thier design, its just that they are done really, really well. They're light enough, they're easily convertable, they come in pretty colors, and they perform brilliantly. They're also super easy to maintain. The Hopes have most of those qualities as well, but to me they don't feel as solid, and the engagement is less then inspiring. Its not that the Hopes are a bad hub by any means, not in the least. I just prefer what Hadley is doing.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

DHidiot said:


> They're cheaper because you don't need to replace the wimpy leaf springs and pawls that break in the Hopes all the damn time.


H*ll yeah. I love my Hope Pro 2s, but I do wish they'd stop eating wimpy leaf springs like they were going out of fashion. I have yet to break any pawls (although when I replace above-mentioned wimpy leaf springs, I typically just get the whole spring/pawl kit and replace the works, maybe that's why).


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Tim F. said:


> It's probually the marbell we put down your seat tube last summer. Figured it start rattling sooner or later!


A marbell huh? Is that like a barbell's little sister or sumpin?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a hard time selling older bikes in my quiver because they all run Hadleys... I have to find a cheaper wheelset just to sell the bike!

Thanks for the thread Bob...


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Learn how to take better pics SMt


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I am back at 205 /....still recovering and trying to get mt drops and jumping back in order


I know it man, I am just giving you a hard time!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

boogenman said:


> Learn how to take better pics SMt


I was too giddy looking at all the bling bling to worry about pics..I was like after Thanksgiving Dinner with a meal and a few beers just comatose. ..your lucky I even took pics....I wanted I wanted


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> I know it man, I am just giving you a hard time!


not worried...all good


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

I have had Hadley's for 4 years on two bikes, great hubs, very solid and have awesome engagement. My new AM build however I went with Hope Pro II's, price was too good to pass up, I "hope" I don't regret it though


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I was too giddy looking at all the bling bling to worry about pics..I was like after Thanksgiving Dinner with a meal and a few beers just comatose. ..your lucky I even took pics....I wanted I wanted


If it was me it would have been like when Homer visited the "land of chocolate."


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I have a hard time selling older bikes in my quiver because they all run Hadleys... I have to find a cheaper wheelset just to sell the bike!
> 
> Thanks for the thread Bob...


HA! I do the same. :thumbsup:

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Gman086 said:


> HA! I do the same. :thumbsup:
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Quote:
Originally Posted by Uncle Cliffy
I have a hard time selling older bikes in my quiver because they all run Hadleys... I have to find a cheaper wheelset just to sell the bike!

Thanks for the thread Bob...

.......................

exactly why I have been riding Hadley's and 823's for a long time...I just buy a wheelset and sale the bike and keep the old faithful Hadleys


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Love Hadleys though I sold my last set with the bike- should have kept the hubs. I run Kings now but Hadleys rock and I'd use them as well. Nice to see them thinking about a website.


----------



## iRider (Nov 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I bought a new M-3 , a large to replace my medium... I don't know if is powdercoater otr what but my rear end is just chattering like something is real loose


Shiver, when you reinstalled the dropouts after the powdercoating, did you used the right thickness washers between the rear triangle and the DOs? Without them the DOs kind of tighten down but you will feel play in there when you ride.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I have a hard time selling older bikes in my quiver because they all run Hadleys... I have to find a cheaper wheelset just to sell the bike!
> 
> Thanks for the thread Bob...


I made the awful mistake of selling a hadley rear wheel SEPARATELY when I was parting out a bike. Boy was I dumb back then...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

iRider said:


> Shiver, when you reinstalled the dropouts after the powdercoating, did you used the right thickness washers between the rear triangle and the DOs? Without them the DOs kind of tighten down but you will feel play in there when you ride.


Yeah I did use the washers there


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I've been rolling Hadley's for awhile now and they've been great. Funny thing though that's been happening lately, evidently the sound the freewheel makes when coasting is identical to that of air blowing out of a tire. The other day me and some buds are ripping down a trail at speed and my friend right behind me yells "F_ck!, flat!" So we stop and nothing is wrong, he swears he heard the air hissing out his front tire. Later the day another friend "Ahh ****, you're losing air".....I stop, nothing wrong.

Since then this is happening more and more often, makes me laugh.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

I've sported a pair of gold Hadley's for years and love them!!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MTSC (Oct 17, 2005)

AndyN said:


> Just got off the phone w/Sue from Hadley. She was friendly and knowledgeable as usual, and is sending out the parts I need to rebuild my 4 year old rear hub... *completely free of charge.*
> 
> Once in a while you come across a company that puts out a top notch product, and then stands behind it exceeding all expectations.
> 
> Hadley is definitely on that short list.


Did anyone have Sue contact information just like email or phone nos.?
Or where can I find it?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Deweydude said:


> I've sported a pair of gold Hadley's for years and love them!!:smilewinkgrin:


Gold is my next color. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MTSC said:


> Did anyone have Sue contact information just like email or phone nos.?
> Or where can I find it?


Hadley Racing Products 
1937 W 11th St, Upland, CA
(909) 946-6780

I don't give out people's personal email


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I have a ~10 year old Hadley thats been bomb proof, still going strong...


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

7 year old Hadleys here... indeed, bomb proof under my weight, and I put a lot of miles per year on mine. Customer Service, when I rarely need it, is awesome.


----------



## wolhelm (Dec 9, 2010)

I got Hadley Hubs never use at the moment Front 20mm Thru-Axle x 110mm (H600110 DH Type), Hadley Red SDH Disc Rear Hub QR x 135mm.
Any opinion from the end user or would be possible a voice from the manufacturer's technician. Is it advisable to upgrade the existing bearing to boca bearing full ceramic is there any technical disadvantage in terms of original design of the hubs and what is my expectation if rolls with upgrade bearings.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wolhelm said:


> I got Hadley Hubs never use at the moment Front 20mm Thru-Axle x 110mm (H600110 DH Type), Hadley Red SDH Disc Rear Hub QR x 135mm.
> Any opinion from the end user or would be possible a voice from the manufacturer's technician. Is it advisable to upgrade the existing bearing to boca bearing full ceramic is there any technical disadvantage in terms of original design of the hubs and what is my expectation if rolls with upgrade bearings.


give them a call and ask ......I would just use what you have, but do what you going to do


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Bump. Just because. 

Best customer service in the business and they still don't have a website. I kinda like that in today's world.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yep buy cheaper hubs and then replace it, and then replace them again......My Hadley Hubs been going strong for over 7 years. think about the price and divide by 7 heck divide by 10 years because I will still ride these for 3 more years and I am 220 with gear jumping stuff all the time like this.
> 
> Bottom line: Hadley Hubs last a long time and in the long run they are cheaper then those discounted other hubs after you replace them a few times and not worth the headache either.....


that was post was from 2009.....I am still riding same hubs....and converting to 157 hub for carbon V10 was super easy....unscrew a bolt (axle) and take off nut (other side of axle) and it is done...simplicity and they work...also now using a set of Hadley's on Wife's bike ( 4 years old now)

12 year old and 4 year old Hadley's....BECAUSE THEY WORK !!!!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Small, local company ( SoCal ) making some bad arse hubs. Luv Hadley no doubt one of the best.

Nice post


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

I have 2 sets of hubs on bikes and one set on wife's Ibis mojo. And somewhere, someone is riding a set on my stolen 2008 Ventana El Ciclon. 

They may not have a website but you can call and Suzanne will pick up on the 2nd ring. Try getting someone to answer the phone at CK. Not.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

rockman said:


> They may not have a website but you can call and Suzanne will pick up on the 2nd ring. Try getting someone to answer the phone at CK. Not.


CK will pick up, but expect some attitude. It's like they think they make the bee's knees of things, while they can't even copy Cane Creek's headsets well enough so their HS' don't clunk. I mean, what remedial mechanical engineer would use a compressible element (o-ring) in the headset top cap so the wedge ring can shift around!?

Go Hadley. They use standard bearings, so you can source replacements from anywhere...and even ceramics w/o costing you your left nut!


----------

